# Whats wrong with people? Does this happen to anyone else?



## mav

Sorry to vent, but very curious but has this happened to you? My husband and I do fly a lot and 97% is overseas. We have Global Entry and many times after we go thru Global Entry and then pick up our bags and go thru the customs lane for Global entry someone will start yelling " hey, where are you going? There's a line here" . Our lane is clearly marked, global entry, and we always just look straight ahead, keep walking, and never acknowledge anyone is talking. Well this past Saturday night at Dulles airport , as usual after we got our bags went thru the Global Entry line of customs and a women started yelling at the top of her lungs "Where do you think you are going! get in the back of the line! You have to wait like everyone else" We did as always, kept walking, never acknowledged her , and all the while she screamed and ranted, getting louder, if that was even possible She actually sounded possessed, she was so loud. YESH! I felt REALLY sorry for anyone in line with her. The lines were massive but our line was clearly marked. The man walking behind me said "wow, somebody back there needs a seditive." Whats with people? Has this happened to anyone else here??? Curious what you do? Just keep walking quickly like us , or say anything?


----------



## artringwald

Without saying a thing, I might have looked at the woman, pointed to the Global Entry, and then ignored her.


----------



## geekette

I've never had that specific situation, but in other busy-body-in-overdrive situations, I do exactly what you did:  keep rolling.  Leave her to her meltdown and put it out of your mind.  She is capable of ruining her own day and that of those with or around her, but don't let her get to you.  Playing deaf, stupid or not understanding the language are my favorite tricks.  It's not your fault that she doesn't understand what's going on and you owe no explanations.  Let Security deal with the hysterics and go on about your business.


----------



## Passepartout

What she said^^^^. 'Keep Calm and Carry-On'.


----------



## ronparise

you fly a lot and know all the rules> I dont fly much and dont  know what a "global entry" is, but it sounds like some special benefit for special people like yourself

That person in the line could have been me. I find flying a terrible degrading experience, Just yesterday I did fly and I was shocked that us common people have to pay and extra $25 to have them check our bags  (The guy seemed surprised that I aked how much the pay toilets on the plan were)  Then I had to stand in line to be searched, (we common people had to remove our shoes and belts and watch you special people cut the line. I dont like that crap either. 



The lady that spoke up when you were there spoke for a lot of us


----------



## Bwolf

Wow, Ron.    Those with Global Entry deserve the "special treatment" they get.

We don't have Global Entry, but we do have TSA Pre.  We paid for it, we are pre-screened, and we deserve the few amenities that come with it.  

Luckily for us, those who are curious don't scream and yell.  They ask politely.  So, we point to the brochures about TSA-Pre and suggest they take one and ask the nice agent standing there about the program.  Many people do so.

I did hear on the radio the other day that lines are getting longer and the time to get through them lengthening because not nearly as many people have signed-up for TSA Pre as projected.  Perhaps TSA Pre, Global Entry, and similar programs need to be more widely advertised.


----------



## pedro47

Thanks for sharing and that is an awesome travel advice. I would never look back and keep on walking and smiling inside.


----------



## DaveNV

I fly a lot, but don't know what Global Entry is.  Regardless, the woman shouting at you probably didn't know either.  I agree you owed her no explanation.  But if you'd sheepishly walked back to the line after getting turned back further along your way, you can bet she would have loudly said, "See?  I told you so!"

Some people are convinced they know how everyone else should live, act, and be treated.  You only need to watch the current national news to see it happening every day.

It's too bad there wasn't a window on the other side of Global Entry, so you could turn back and wave at her.  Or maybe gesture with another finger or two.    :whoopie:

When we joined my brother and his now ex-wife at their owned Mexico timeshare resort one time, a similar experience happened.  We were in a unit we'd exchanged into, which was courteously upgraded to a Presidential level suite because of equipment problems in the kitchen of our first assigned unit. It was very nice, and we had a great time.  My brother's now-ex was LIVID that we, as mere exchangers, should get something that they, as owners, did not.  She repeatedly pitched a furious fit to the front desk people, all about "how dare they," and "she demanded," and so forth.  

The longsuffering desk clerk finally had had an earful, and said, "Senora, you are staying in the unit you own.  That's what you bought, and it's all you're entitled to.  These people are here as our guests, and we can put them anywhere we choose.  And we did.  Now, is there anything else I can do for you? if not, this discussion is over."  and he walked away.  The now-ex was standing there just spitting venom.  She was monstrous for days afterwards.  (Insert social comment about how glad I am that she's now my brother's ex-wife.  )

Dave


----------



## Passepartout

Ron, and other like minded travelers: Folks who fly frequently, and choose to pay additional fees and be pre-screened do a service to the rest of us el-cheapo infrequent flyers by bypassing the lines we are in. I feel I don't fly often enough to justify buying into Global Entry, but enjoy TSA pre-check  when I get it.

If those lucky frequent flyers had to join us in the full screening lines, the wait, and inconvenience for all of us would be greater, with no increase in safety.


----------



## DeniseM

Ron - If this could be you, you should avoid airports, because that kind of out of control behavior can put you in jail these days.


----------



## geekette

<<I did hear on the radio the other day that lines are getting longer and the time to get through them lengthening because not nearly as many people have signed-up for TSA Pre as projected. Perhaps TSA Pre, Global Entry, and similar programs need to be more widely advertised.>>
Yeah, but ....  I fly infrequently (last flight at least a year and a half ago, could be 2 years, I don't remember) and in no way will pay to skip a line.  I feel the same way about Fast Pass at amusement parks.  I already bought admission, I'm not shelling out more.  Advertising these things is not going to get the infrequent flier to sign up.

I have come up precheck before, tho not my travel companion, and wondered if it had something to do with clearing FBI background check not too many months before that flight.

I am not concerned what perks others get nor how they get them.  Everyone on the plane is going the same place and they aren't going to stuff me in cargo for not buying a new service.  The line is fine, I'll do my time.


----------



## Marathoner

ronparise said:


> The lady that spoke up when you were there spoke for a lot of us



TUG members have a lot of timesharing knowledge built up in order to be able maximize their use of their timeshares.  There is even some gamemanship involved in order to use every facet of the rule for one's booking advantage.

Flying is similar, in my view.  Every airline has different rules and add-on costs.  Each airline's frequent flyer programs are quite different from each other. And similar to platinum status in certain timeshare programs, you can also be gold and platinum status on frequent flyer programs in order to attain additional privileges for elite members.

Global Entry is quite democratic in comparison.  Anyone can spend $100 for a 5 year membership in order to receive the privilege of accelerated security and customs processing.  The reason is because GE members are pre-screened for security during the one-time application process upfront (you go through a background check and interview by TSA).  So, you are permitted to circumvent some of the regular security scaning before and after each flight if you have gone through the GE process.  This is not an elite program for people who have money to spend - the $100 is to pay for the upfront background check and interview for the people who believe that it is worth the upfront cost and time commitment.


----------



## Ty1on

ronparise said:


> you fly a lot and know all the rules> I dont fly much and know what a global entry is, but it sounds like some special benefit for special people like yourself
> 
> That person in the line could have been me. I find flying a terrible degrading experience, Just yesterday I did fly and I was shocked that us common people have to pay and extra $25 to have them check our bags  (The guy seemed surprised that I aked how much the pay toilets on the plan were)  Then I had to stand in line to be searched, (we common people had to remove our shoes and belts and watch you special people cut the line. I dont like that crap either.
> 
> 
> 
> The lady that spoke up when you were there spoke for a lot of us



I concur with the intent and tone of this post.


----------



## bobpark56

ronparise said:


> you fly a lot and know all the rules> I dont fly much and know what a global entry is, but it sounds like some special benefit for special people like yourself
> 
> That person in the line could have been me. I find flying a terrible degrading experience, Just yesterday I did fly and I was shocked that us common people have to pay and extra $25 to have them check our bags  (The guy seemed surprised that I aked how much the pay toilets on the plan were)  Then I had to stand in line to be searched, (we common people had to remove our shoes and belts and watch you special people cut the line. I dont like that crap either.
> 
> 
> 
> The lady that spoke up when you were there spoke for a lot of us



Ron...You can pay the fee and join Global Entry, just like we did. It might change your views on this.

  --bp


----------



## Miss Marty

*TSA Pre Check ® is something to consider for Domestic Travel*

_
TSA Pre Check ®_

If you’re eligible and approved for the TSA Pre Check ® program you will be given a known traveler number “KTN” to use when making flight reservations.

 Participating airlines will print an indicator on your boarding pass. When you arrive at the airport, look for signs for the lanes.


TSA Pre Check ® provides trusted travelers with expedited security screening for a better travel experience.
It’s a convenient, more efficient security screening process.

It’s available at more than 150 airports with 12 participating airlines.

No need to remove:

Shoes
Laptops
3-1-1 liquids
Belts
Light jackets


_Apply Online or Make an Appointment_

Provide required documentation and fingerprints. 
Bring your current U.S. passport or a driver’s license and birth certificate. 

Pay a non-refundable $85 fee valid for five years with a credit card, money order, company check or certified/cashier’s check.

https://www.tsa.gov/tsa-precheck/apply


----------



## Luanne

After randomly getting Pre Check for quite a few flights, then all of a sudden NOT getting it we ended up going with Global Entry.  It's the best $100 (for 5 years) we've spent.  Speeds up going through security lines at the airport and when we came home from Vancouver, Canada, it was a breeze.


----------



## mav

Marathoner said:


> TUG members have a lot of timesharing knowledge built up in order to be able maximize their use of their timeshares.  There is even some gamemanship involved in order to use every facet of the rule for one's booking advantage.
> 
> Flying is similar, in my view.  Every airline has different rules and add-on costs.  Each airline's frequent flyer programs are quite different from each other. And similar to platinum status in certain timeshare programs, you can also be gold and platinum status on frequent flyer programs in order to attain additional privileges for elite members.
> 
> Global Entry is quite democratic in comparison.  Anyone can spend $100 for a 5 year membership in order to receive the privilege of accelerated security and customs processing.  The reason is because GE members are pre-screened for security during the one-time application process upfront (you go through a background check and interview by TSA).  So, you are permitted to circumvent some of the regular security scaning before and after each flight if you have gone through the GE process.  This is not an elite program for people who have money to spend - the $100 is to pay for the upfront background check and interview for the people who believe that it is worth the upfront cost and time commitment.



    Yes, for us it is well worth the $100 for 5 years. In 2015 we flew 182,000 miles, and this year at the rate we are going it may be over 200,000 miles so it is well worth the money. Almost all of our travel is overseas.  And yes, Denise, in this day and age screaming like a person possessed at an airport could easily get you arrested.  I was glad I wasn't in her line not because so much of the length of the line, but because she was so nuts. Her family I'm sure could tell some stories!


----------



## LisaRex

That reminds me to submit my GE paperwork soon so that it can be in place for my next trip!

I don't get the anger towards the people who pay to be pre-screened.  Those people not only paid for the convenience, but they appeared at the GE site to be interviewed.  If you want to bypass the lines, apply for GE yourself.  

FYI, I traveled with my cousins, who were both pre-screened, and 2 out of the 4 times, the GE line was closed because we traveled so early.  So they paid $100 and still had to stand in line!  (They didn't have to take off their shoes, though.  Yippee.)


----------



## ronparise

bobpark56 said:


> Ron...You can pay the fee and join Global Entry, just like we did. It might change your views on this.
> 
> --bp



I had no idea that this is something a person could buy All I see, like the lady that lost her cool is that I am treated like a cow on the way to slaughter and some favored few are not

I dislike flying so much, I bought a new car, and plan to drive, rather than subject myself to the "airport experience" any more than I have to.


----------



## DeniseM

We have been considering one of the priority programs.  The fee seems very reasonable, but the interview kind of sounds like a hassle.


----------



## Gaozhen

If you fly a lot, $100 for 5 years of Global Entry is pennies considering the (obvious) frustration from the long lines. That's $20 a year...if you even only fly once a year consider it a $20 convenience fee for that trip. And not only is it faster & easier to go through TSA in the USA, immigration coming home from an international trip is much faster (as alluded to in the original post). 

You go through a fairly easy background check, a quick TSA interview at an airport near you, and fingerprinting. All in all, it was only a week or two between our online application and our interview, and we got our cards in the mail a few weeks later.

If you aren't willing to pay the fee, or be fingerprinted, etc., that's up to you, but you shouldn't then get mad at those that you think are "cutting the line". They did their screening ahead of time and paid a fairly nominal fee for the privilege.


----------



## DeniseM

ronparise said:


> I had no idea that this is something a person could buy All I see, like the lady that lost her cool is that I am treated like a cow on the way to slaughter and some favored few are not
> 
> I dislike flying so much, I bought a new car, and plan to drive, rather than subject myself to the "airport experience" any more than I have to.



I'm guessing this is humor with quite a bit of underlying truth in it.

Do you also resent the people in first class, and the people in the priority line who get to  board the airplane first?

How about at check-in - do you resent the high status people who get the separate line at the hotel/timeshare?

At the grocery store, do you hate the people in the short 15 items or less line?


----------



## geekette

ronparise said:


> I had no idea that this is something a person could buy All I see, like the lady that lost her cool is that I am treated like a cow on the way to slaughter and some favored few are not
> 
> I dislike flying so much, I bought a new car, and plan to drive, rather than subject myself to the "airport experience" any more than I have to.



I'm with ya, Ron, I am a roadtrip person, making my own schedule vs fitting my trip to air sched and $.  I don't have to pay extra for bringing more stuff and no line up/pat down before entering vehicle.  

Sure, $100 isn't much, but if I'm going to fly maybe twice in 5 years, it's money and time wasted.  It's great that it's out there for the frequent fliers.  Maybe when I'm retired I will look into it.


----------



## geekette

Gaozhen said:


> If you aren't willing to pay the fee, or be fingerprinted, etc., that's up to you, but you shouldn't then get mad at those that you think are "cutting the line". They did their screening ahead of time and paid a fairly nominal fee for the privilege.


agree completely.  It's not just at the airport that I'm not first class, I don't get mad at anyone.


----------



## LisaRex

geekette said:


> I feel the same way about Fast Pass at amusement parks.  I already bought admission, I'm not shelling out more.



Are you talking Disney World? If so, Fast Pass is actually included in the price of the admission ticket.  FP is a very simple reservation system that allows guests to reserve a specific time slot on a specific ride vs. waiting 2 hours in a long line.  It's actually the most democratic system because every advance ticket holder has the opportunity to book FP times. 



> Advertising these things is not going to get the infrequent flier to sign up.



These programs are really not targeted to infrequent flyers, though infrequent flyers can certainly apply.  The more frequent travelers that get pre-screened, the shorter the TSA line is for everyone.  



> I have come up precheck before, tho not my travel companion, and wondered if it had something to do with clearing FBI background check not too many months before that flight.



TSA has the ability to randomly assign TSA pre-checks to anyone who is not on the watch list. Sounds like you were the recipient of this, but your companion was not.  (If the FBI did background checks on all passengers, I daresay the price of the ticket would be much higher, and we'd have to book our flights a year in advance.)


----------



## CO skier

ronparise said:


> you fly a lot and know all the rules> I dont fly much and know what a global entry is, but it sounds like some special benefit for special people like yourself
> 
> That person in the line could have been me. I find flying a terrible degrading experience, Just yesterday I did fly and I was shocked that us common people have to pay and extra $25 to have them check our bags  (The guy seemed surprised that I aked how much the pay toilets on the plan were)  Then I had to stand in line to be searched, (we common people had to remove our shoes and belts and watch you special people cut the line. I dont like that crap either.
> 
> 
> 
> The lady that spoke up when you were there spoke for a lot of us



If you think of those who have Global Entry as just a variant of Platinum VIP timeshare owners, it will be easier to understand.

To paraphrase an oft repeated line, "Those using the Global Entry line are not taking anything away from anyone."


----------



## ronparise

DeniseM said:


> Ron - If this could be you, you should avoid airports, because that kind of out of control behavior can put you in jail these days.
> 
> Do you also resent the people in first class, and the people in the priority line to board the airplane?



Denise I dont resent anyone, , I just think the airlines should treat all their customers with the same respect.(not benefits, but respect)  I dont think thats something I should have to pay for. 

First class doesnt bother me, as I knowits  a benefit that folks pay extra for, I dont need a wide seat, and the leg room in the back is just enough for me so I dont buy it.  But the important thing (to me) is I get just as much respect at the back of the plane as they do in the front, so Im not bothered

And the folks in the priority line to board are all in wheel chairs or have little kids,,, I dont envy them at all> In fact I usually try to be the last guy to board, Id rather sit in the airport than in the plane waiting to take off.


----------



## DeniseM

ronparise said:


> Denise I dont resent anyone, , I just think the airlines should treat all their customers with the same respect.(not benefits, but respect)  I dont think thats something I should have to pay for.
> 
> First class doesnt bother me, as I know *its  a benefit that folks pay extra for,* I dont need a wide seat, and the leg room in the back is just enough for me so I dont buy it.



So how is that any different than paying for the benefit of skipping the security line???



> But the important thing (to me) *is I get just as much respect at the back of the plane as they do in the front*, so Im not bothered



I'm guessing you haven't had first class seats?  Completely different treatment up there.



> And the folks in the priority line to board are all in wheel chairs or have little kids,,, I dont envy them at all> In fact I usually try to be the last guy to board, Id rather sit in the airport than in the plane waiting to take off.



I'm not talking about people with special needs, I'm talking about those people with high priority with the airline who get to board first, and get the overhead bins before the unwashed masses. 

I don't think you fly much.


----------



## ronparise

CO skier said:


> If you think of those who have Global Entry as just a variant of Platinum VIP timeshare owners, it will be easier to understand.
> 
> To paraphrase an oft repeated line, "Those using the Global Entry line are not taking anything away from anyone."



I understand why folks that arent Wyndham VIP might resent me for being "more special" than they are, in fact I expect to be treated poorly by the other owners.  But the folks that resent me the most are other VIP owners, when they find out  I didnt pay for it like they did.  

I fully expect other owners to treat me with distain for my "special-ness"  So Im surprised the op doesnt understand and expect  other passengers to feel the way they do  at the airport


----------



## clifffaith

Re: TSA PreCheck.  It pays to look at your paperwork again if they exchange your home-printed boarding pass for one printed at the airport.  We checked luggage at OGG on the way home last month (yes, I'd been shopping) and the agent gave us new boarding passes.  After waiting in the TSA line for 20 minutes we were given yellow plastic passes after the TSA agent reviewed our IDs.  Plastic pass sent us to a special line where shoes could be left on and we went through a different type of scanner.  Only after getting seated in the waiting room for our flight did we notice that the newly printed boarding passes actually had TSA PRE printed on them.  Good to know for next time.


----------



## DeniseM

ronparise said:


> I understand why folks that arent Wyndham VIP might resent me for being "more special" than they are, in fact I expect to be treated poorly by the other owners.  But the folks that resent me the most are other VIP owners, when they find out  I didnt pay for it like they did.
> 
> I fully expect other owners to treat me with distain for my "special-ness"  *So Im surprised the op doesnt understand and expect  other passengers to feel the way they do  at the airport*



People are entitled to "feel," any way they want.  

However, reasonable civil behavior does not include screaming hysterically at strangers in airports.  That could get you arrested.

I continue to hope you are joking, because this is a really bizarre point of view.


----------



## ronparise

DeniseM said:


> So how is that any different than paying for the benefit of skipping the security line???
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you haven't had first class seats?  Completely different treatment up there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about people with special needs, I'm talking about those people with high priority with the airline who get to board first, and get the overhead bins before the unwashed masses.
> 
> I don't think you fly much.



Absolutely right, I havent ever flown first class, Its hard for them to pretend the rest of us dont exist, as we all have to walk past them on the way to the back of the bus.  I usually bump a few of them with my bag as I pass through and I dont say excuse me as clearly they would like to pretend we dont exist.  <>and  as it happens I never have to fart, except as Im passing through


----------



## ronparise

DeniseM said:


> People are entitled to "feel," any way they want.
> 
> However, reasonable civil behavior does not include screaming hysterically at strangers in airports.  That could get you arrested.
> 
> I continue to hope you are joking, because this is a really bizarre point of view.



Im not condoning the screaming, Im just saying I understand it, and am surprised you and the op dont


----------



## DeniseM

ronparise said:


> Im not condoning the screaming, Im just saying I understand it, and am surprised you and the op dont



No - I don't understand it at all.  I would not want to be on a flight with this person, because I'd be concerned that she was under the influence, or unstable.

Ron - You march to the beat of a different drummer.


----------



## Karen G

:





DeniseM said:


> We have been considering one of the priority programs.  The fee seems very reasonable, but the interview kind of sounds like a hassle.



 The interview wasn't bad at all but it did take a while to get an appointment for it.  They took our fingerprints, photographed us and verified our answers on the questionnaire. I  think it is a good program.

(Disregard purple smilie-- accidentally hit it  on my phone )


----------



## DeniseM

Karen G said:


> The interview wasn't bad at all but it did take a while to get an appointment for it.  They took our fingerprints, photographed us and verified our answers on the questionnaire. I  think it is a good program.



We also don't live near an airport where this is offered.


----------



## jehb2

This has nothing to do with Global Entry and I have found this to be an on going thing for years at various airports.  Yes they are absolutely just screaming.  I have always thought what a nice way to welcome people to the USA.

Interesting, when we returned from Europe this past summer, I handed the first agent the customs form I had filled out on the plane.  She directed us to skip past all the long lines and we were out.  That was weird.


----------



## Karen G

DeniseM said:


> We also don't live near an airport where this is offered.



 That would explain the "hassle"!


----------



## DeniseM

Karen G said:


> That would explain the "hassle"!



Yes, and my husband doesn't have much patience.


----------



## Gaozhen

ronparise said:


> Absolutely right, I havent ever flown first class, Its hard for them to pretend the rest of us dont exist, as we all have to walk past them on the way to the back of the bus. _* I usually bump a few of them with my bag as I pass through and I dont say excuse me as clearly they would like to pretend we dont exist. * _<>and  as it happens I never have to fart, except as Im passing through



Really? That's friendly of you, bump someone with your bag on purpose?  You think they are judging you, but you are stereotyping and judging more than they. How do you "clearly" know they pretend you don't exist? Or know that they think they all think they are better than you? You can't know anyone's story.  

What if that young man you hit with your bag is flying to his mom's funeral on standby, and the only seat available was in first?
What if the middle-aged mom you so kindly farted on is a frequent flier, and was offered an upgrade from coach for $50 or $100 (or other reasonable amount, whatever that may be in your eyes) since the plane is oversold? 
What if that old man you shoved came from a dirt poor family and worked his a$$ off to get where he is, and at his age doesn't want to be sore from a tight seat so is willing to pay more to sit in first, does he automatically forget where he came from?
What if YOU got upgraded due to an oversold plane and didn't pay the thousands for the seat, are you then automatically an elitist pretending the unwashed masses don't exist?
Just a few examples, I can think of more. But regardless, even if a few are elitist and [edited], you acting this way is pretty low.

If you meant this to be funny, it fell a bit flat. To say the least.


----------



## DeniseM

Gaozhen said:


> Really? That's friendly of you, bump someone with your bag on purpose?



My guess is that Ron is just trolling us - he likes to stir the doo doo.


----------



## Luanne

DeniseM said:


> Yes, and my husband doesn't have much patience.



Denise, as has already been said (I think) going for the interview is a breeze.  However, if it's not offered anywhere near you, that would be the pain.

We had to go to Albuquerque, which is about an hour away.  So we scheduled our interviews on a day that I had a flight out of there and we would be going anyway.  There was no wait as we had an appointment (but there was no one else waiting anyway). The interview was short, mine took longer than dh's as they had a problem with my fingerprint scan.  Then, while I was in the boarding area I got an email saying my Global Entry had been approved.  I was able to add my KTN (Known Traveler Number) to my return flight. 

As to the question about the yelling and screaming.  I would possible expect dirty looks from those in the long wait line, but the screaming but a bit much.


----------



## raygo123

ronparise said:


> Absolutely right, I havent ever flown first class, Its hard for them to pretend the rest of us dont exist, as we all have to walk past them on the way to the back of the bus.  I usually bump a few of them with my bag as I pass through and I dont say excuse me as clearly they would like to pretend we dont exist.  <>and  as it happens I never have to fart, except as Im passing through


If only you and the shouting lady had a 50 caliber machine guns.  It would make a great Quintin teratino movie.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne

clifffaith said:


> Re: TSA PreCheck.  It pays to look at your paperwork again if they exchange your home-printed boarding pass for one printed at the airport.  We checked luggage at OGG on the way home last month (yes, I'd been shopping) and the agent gave us new boarding passes.  After waiting in the TSA line for 20 minutes we were given yellow plastic passes after the TSA agent reviewed our IDs.  Plastic pass sent us to a special line where shoes could be left on and we went through a different type of scanner.  Only after getting seated in the waiting room for our flight did we notice that the newly printed boarding passes actually had TSA PRE printed on them.  Good to know for next time.



This is interesting.  I had read recently that the random selection for TSA Precheck had come to an end.  Supposedly now the only people who get it are those who have paid for it, or get it through some other affiliation (airline priority, etc).


----------



## silentg

raygo123 said:


> If only you and the shouting lady had a 50 caliber machine guns.  It would make a great Quintin teratino movie.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



The way the world is today. I do not talk in line, go back to the rules you learned in kindergarten. Form a strait line watch the head in front of you, keep moving, be responsible for your own belongings and behavior!
Silentg


----------



## PigsDad

ronparise said:


> I fully expect other owners to treat me with distain for my "special-ness"  So Im surprised the op doesnt understand and expect  other passengers to feel the way they do  at the airport



Seriously?!?!?  You fully expect one group of people to have distain for another group just because one group purchased a service (Global Entry, Wyndham VIP, etc.) and the other didn't?  What a sad world you live in.

Kurt


----------



## Pat H

Luanne said:


> This is interesting.  I had read recently that the random selection for TSA Precheck had come to an end.  Supposedly now the only people who get it are those who have paid for it, or get it through some other affiliation (airline priority, etc).



I had read that also. However, I flew on Allegiant for the first time last week and got precheck bothy ways. Go figure. Maybe they think I'm too old to cause trouble?


----------



## PStreet1

Global Entry is really just a relatively high level security check.  They even go back and check for drunk driving offenses when you were young; if they are there, and they are found, you won't be approved, no matter how long ago they were.  Once you've passed that kind of security check, they assume you are a law abiding sort and it isn't necessary to scrutinize you closely, so you "go right through."

Global Entry automatically makes you TSA precheck if you've entered your global entry number with the airline.  Your Global Entry also entitles you to use the NEXUS line when entering the U.S. from Canada by auto (or on foot), and the SENTRI line when entering the U.S. from Mexico by auto (or on foot).

Having a NEXUS card or SENTRI card (same security check) automatically registers you for Global Entry also and entitles you to use the Global Entry lines when flying into the U.S.


----------



## PigsDad

ronparise said:


> Absolutely right, I havent ever flown first class, Its hard for them to pretend the rest of us dont exist, as we all have to walk past them on the way to the back of the bus.  *I usually bump a few of them with my bag as I pass through *and I dont say excuse me as clearly they would like to pretend we dont exist.  <>and  as it happens I never have to fart, except as Im passing through



Yeah, I know exactly how you feel.  Whenever I walk past an old geezer, I purposefully lean in with my shoulder and knock them on the ground.  After all, they are receiving a monthly social security check and I'm not.

I'm sure that you "understand that" behavior. 

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad

PStreet1 said:


> Global Entry automatically makes you TSA precheck if you've entered your global entry number with the airline.



That I didn't know -- thanks!  Does this also work for domestic flights, or just flights that include an international leg?

Kurt


----------



## raygo123

silentg said:


> The way the world is today. I do not talk in line, go back to the rules you learned in kindergarten. Form a strait line watch the head in front of you, keep moving, be responsible for your own belongings and behavior!
> Silentg


Didn't Hitler have similar rules?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones9942

PigsDad said:


> That I didn't know -- thanks!  Does this also work for domestic flights, or just flights that include an international leg?
> 
> Kurt



Both.  Global Entry is $100 and includes the lesser ($75 level) TSA Pre-Check perk.

I go to Mexico three times a year and do the happy dance for my Global Entry - even when I get the big 'X'.  I usually travel through PHX, but sometimes it's LAX, and then my happy dance is even more jubilant!

Personally, I  think they should keep doing the random tsa pre-check.  That's how I first found out about the Global Entry program.

As to the screaming woman - wow!  I've never had that!  Depending on my mood I'd either just continue walking without acknowledging them, or I'd make a very loud 'Moooooo' noise.  Face it, when it comes to customs, we're all cattle going to slaughter - some just faster than others.  A little lowing might be appropriate


----------



## vacationhopeful

I get a pre-checked boarding card about 1/2 the time I fly. I just take it and smile ... thinking, one less hassle.

I rather have a permanent EARLY BOARDING number ... I was so blessed with a very low boarding number on my flight to Vegas last month. 4th or 5th row back from the door, aisle seat, my bag over my head. ONLY thing bad was the 3 hours it took to push away from the gate .... and then having to fly 8,000 feet lower attitude which ADDED 30 more minutes onto our flight time. 9 hours and 45 minutes sitting in a SWA seat is a definite form of torture .... I was SO HUNGRY by the time I landed as my "snack" got me thru ONLY so far.

PS The flight attendant SCREAMED at me over the 'mike' while doing her 'preflight' announcement  .... seems she was not agreeable to FREE DRINKS for us .. for sitting 3 hours belted into our seats before push-back from the gate. I forgave her ... after my 2nd FREE DRINK during the flight. As did my "new friend" across the aisle .. but she was wearing a SHOULDER sling for her torn rotator cuff ... she was on pain meds and went for just one drink.


----------



## Luanne

bjones9942 said:


> Both.  Global Entry is $100 and includes the lesser ($75 level) TSA Pre-Check perk.
> 
> I go to Mexico three times a year and do the happy dance for my Global Entry - even when I get the big 'X'.  I usually travel through PHX, but sometimes it's LAX, and then my happy dance is even more jubilant!
> 
> Personally, I  think they should keep doing the random tsa pre-check.  That's how I first found out about the Global Entry program.
> 
> As to the screaming woman - wow!  I've never had that!  Depending on my mood I'd either just continue walking without acknowledging them, or I'd make a very loud 'Moooooo' noise.  Face it, when it comes to customs, we're all cattle going to slaughter - some just faster than others.  A little lowing might be appropriate



I thought PreCheck was $85?

I also thought I'd read, or maybe it was just someone's comment, that they were doing away with random PreCheck so that those who were paying for it didn't get upset.

I found out about Global Entry from another TUGGer.


----------



## Luanne

PStreet1 said:


> Global Entry automatically makes you TSA precheck if you've entered your global entry number with the airline.



No, it doesn't.

Reason I know this is because dd, who is Global Entry, did NOT get PreCheck on a recent flight.  She was p*ssed, and I don't blame her.

And yes, her KTN was on both her airline profile and her reservation.


----------



## Luanne

PigsDad said:


> That I didn't know -- thanks!  Does this also work for domestic flights, or just flights that include an international leg?
> 
> Kurt



As I just responded, having Global Entry does NOT guarantee you will have PreCheck.  I think the website says something like you might get it, but they don't say definitely you will.  My dd did not get PreCheck on a recent flight, and she has Global Entry, and yes her KTN was on her airline profile, and in her reservation.


----------



## SueDonJ

Don flies so much that he seems to sail through the airports while sometimes I get upgraded to TSA Pre-check and sometimes not.  I'm pretty good in the regular lines, have the coat, shoes, bag, computer rigamarole down to a science and don't cause any delays.  Going through Pre-check is better now but at first it was confusing because none of the airline people ever mention it!  If you've never used it how are you supposed to know what's different and what's the same?!  And honestly, I didn't know that it was indicated on a boarding pass until the third time I got it!  

That lady yelling in the airport was probably at the end of her rope in what was, for her for whatever reason, a stressful situation.  I would have ignored her or maybe tried to point to the Global Entry sign but, I feel more badly for her than I do for the few TSA Pre-check customers who had no patience for my clumsy ignorance during my first three forays into Pre-check Land.  Now those were some nasty entitled passengers.


----------



## DeniseM

To add to the confusion, different airports have different pre-check rules.  If I get pre-check, I try to find a sign with instructions as soon as I get in line, so I know specifically what the requirements are before I get up to the belt.


----------



## Luanne

DeniseM said:


> To add to the confusion, different airports have different pre-check rules.  If I get pre-check, I try to find a sign with instructions as soon as I get in line, so I know specifically what the requirements are before I get up to the belt.



And some very small airports still don't really have PreCheck.  Some of them have at least changed their process so you don't have to remove shoes, but there is only one line.


----------



## mav

ronparise said:


> Im not condoning the screaming, Im just saying I understand it, and am surprised you and the op dont



  I actually can't see screaming at someone in public or in private for that matter, and don't acknowledge or converse with someone who is in that crazy state of mind. I can't imagine living with someone who can't control their emotions to speak in a civilized manner.  As I say I am sure this womens family must have some stories to tell. 
   Just in the past year twice I have been on flights that have had to have a passanger removed from the flight before it even started. Both times the plane had not even left the ground yet. Both times it started over something simple and the passanger just went off the charts.  One time was so bizzare I would have thought I was dreaming but all of us in that section witnessed the same thing.  It was anger issues in overdrive.  The last statement the customer said was I'm going to kick your "F......  A.. on the tarmac as soon as we land in Dubai."  By that time the pilot and the whole flight crew was  at his seat. This was a man about 50 something roaring  to a man who looked to be in his 70's  and another man who had 1 arm in a cast. It was unbeliveable. If you can't control your emotions get help or take meds and stay away from airports and planes.  
    I would never just assume someone is making their own line. I remember before I got global entry few years ago  seeing people go thru a special line.  I asked what global entry was from a customs agent , he told me and I signed up. Its simple to actually read a sign and then ask a question to see if its something you can use.  Turned out it was . Simple.   And WELL worth the $100. In fact its worked out so well we got our moneys worth after 1 year and then some.  The $100 that keeps on giving.


----------



## VacationForever

My husband had many teaser TSA-prechecks and I had a couple, before we decided to make our status official.  It was fairly painless, it only required fingerprinting at one of the designated places.  No interview as far as I recall.  We have our TSA-prechecks for a couple of years already.  Even though we don't fly much, it is worth every dime.


----------



## Luanne

sptung said:


> My husband had many teaser TSA-prechecks and I had a couple, before we decided to make our status official.  It was fairly painless, it only required fingerprinting at one of the designated places.  No interview as far as I recall.  We have our TSA-prechecks for a couple of years already.  Even though we don't fly much, it is worth every dime.



One of the things that kind of drove us to do it was that it seemed like when we were flying one of us would get PreCheck and the other wouldn't.

Maybe PreCheck only required the fingerprints while Global Entry requires the interview.


----------



## Ty1on

PigsDad said:


> Seriously?!?!?  You fully expect one group of people to have distain for another group just because one group purchased a service (Global Entry, Wyndham VIP, etc.) and the other didn't?  What a sad world you live in.
> 
> Kurt



I sensed some disdain for the commoners in the original post.  Maybe I'm overly sensitive.


----------



## artringwald

raygo123 said:


> Didn't Hitler have similar rules?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



From Wikipedia: 



> Godwin's law (or Godwin's rule of Nazi analogies)[1][2] is an Internet adage asserting that "As an online discussion grows longer, the probability of a comparison involving Nazis or Hitler approaches 1"[2][3]—​​that is, if an online discussion (regardless of topic or scope) goes on long enough, sooner or later someone will compare someone or something to Hitler or Nazism.



We seem to get TSA Precheck about 75% of the time. What's annoying is when one of us gets it and the other doesn't.


----------



## raygo123

Great minds. . . .

At least it wasn't a Lincoln joke!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjones9942

Luanne said:


> As I just responded, having Global Entry does NOT guarantee you will have PreCheck.  I think the website says something like you might get it, but they don't say definitely you will.  My dd did not get PreCheck on a recent flight, and she has Global Entry, and yes her KTN was on her airline profile, and in her reservation.



It doesn't guarantee that you'll get it, but it guarantees that you are eligible to get it.  Same as Global Entry doesn't guarantee you can just walk through customs as sometimes you get a big 'X' on your ticket and have to talk to customs.

Yes - my memory appears to be faulty!  $85 for pre-check.


----------



## Luanne

bjones9942 said:


> It doesn't guarantee that you'll get it, but it guarantees that you are eligible to get it.  Same as Global Entry doesn't guarantee you can just walk through customs as sometimes you get a big 'X' on your ticket and have to talk to customs.
> 
> Yes - my memory appears to be faulty!  $85 for pre-check.



Right.  I was actually replying to whoever said this, which makes it sound like if you have Global Entry you'll always get PreCheck:

"Global Entry automatically makes you TSA precheck if you've entered your global entry number with the airline."


----------



## csxjohn

On our last flight in Jan we flew South West and checked our bags at the curb and were told by the agent to follow the pre check line.

Same thing coming back from Phoenix.  We thought it was because we checked bags before entering the airport but now it seems that's not the case.

Some how we were chosen by the airline for this special treatment.  We fly so infrequently that we probably wouldn't pay for this but it was nice not having to take anything out of our carry-ons to put in different baskets.

Clearly the program of allowing non payers in those lines has not ended.


----------



## ronparise

mav said:


> And WELL worth the $100. In fact its worked out so well we got our moneys worth after 1 year and then some.  The $100 that keeps on giving.



Its worth the $100 because putting up with the regular stuff is difficult and stressful


----------



## ronparise

csxjohn said:


> On our last flight in Jan we flew South West and checked our bags at the curb and were told by the agent to follow the pre check line.
> 
> Same thing coming back from Phoenix.  We thought it was because we checked bags before entering the airport but now it seems that's not the case.
> 
> Some how we were chosen by the airline for this special treatment.  We fly so infrequently that we probably wouldn't pay for this but it was nice not having to take anything out of our carry-ons to put in different baskets.
> 
> Clearly the program of allowing non payers in those lines has not ended.



so do I understand this right.. You pay the $100 and you dont have to have your stuff inspected, and you get to keep your shoes??

Seems tailor made for terrorists


----------



## ronparise

Ty1on said:


> I sensed some disdain for the commoners in the original post.  Maybe I'm overly sensitive.



Me too and thats all this is.  Im better than you thing, because I paid $100


----------



## Luanne

ronparise said:


> so do I understand this right.. You pay the $100 and you dont have to have your stuff inspected, and you get to keep your shoes??
> 
> Seems tailor made for terrorists



I think that is why they have the screening, fingerprints and an interview.  If you'd read up on it it's not just given to anyone.  

And your "stuff" is still inspected.  It goes through the same screening device, as do you, as everyone else.  You just go into a shorter line and don't take off your shoes, or take your stuff out of your backpack.  But it's still screened.


----------



## DeniseM

ronparise said:


> Me too and thats all this is.  Im better than you thing, because I paid $100



Let's back this up:  

Ron - When you get your boarding pass - it is marked "pre-check."  You are one of the lucky passengers who are chosen randomly for pre-check.  (This happens all the time - this isn't made up - I get it about half the time.)

When you go through security, the agent directs you to the Pre-check Line, which is very short.

Then someone in the regular line starts screaming at you to get back in line - you ignore her  and get in the short line, but she keeps screaming at you.  

Everyone is staring at her, and you.

How benevolent do you feel now?


----------



## Pardytime

[QUOTE... but, I feel more badly for her than I do for the few TSA Pre-check customers who had no patience for my clumsy ignorance during my first three forays into Pre-check Land.  Now those were some nasty entitled passengers.[/QUOTE]

Agree.  There are impatient passengers in both lines.  My ears are still burning from my last trip when a man 20 feet back made it clear I didn't have to expose my tiny bottles of liquids.  Now I will never forget.

The NEXUS line is rarely open when I fly from Ottawa to Las Vegas, usually at 0 dark thirty, several times per year, so I am in line at security with everyone else.  However, being able to use the NEXUS line at the connections points, usually Toronto or Montreal, enabled me to actually make my connecting flights for several trips, which makes it well worth the prep-work and cost to get cleared for NEXUS.  And I am sure that clearing US Customs has gotten easier as well, as I expect they can see that on their computers.


----------



## davidvel

Ty1on said:


> I sensed some disdain for the commoners in the original post.  Maybe I'm overly sensitive.


Funny how everyone's perspective is different. I didn't see anything in the OP that reflected _disdain_.

After re-reading it a few times straining to see it, I still don't see anything remotely close to "disdain for the commoners."


----------



## geist1223

Ron hard to drive to Hawaii. Though I wish you luck trying. We fly several times per year both foreign and domestic. Probably about 80% of the time our Boarding Passes say TSA Precheck. We look at those long lines for normal TSA and feel sorry for the poor smucks. Also with Alaska we are MVP. So we get to check in at the First Class Desk, we get to Board early avoiding the crush, always have room in the overheads, and get upgraded to 1st Class 24 hours before the flight if available. Recently from LAX to PDX there was only one 1st Class seat free. I let Patti have it.


----------



## Luanne

davidvel said:


> Funny how everyone's perspective is different. I didn't see anything in the OP that reflected _disdain_.
> 
> After re-reading it a few times straining to see it, I still don't see anything remotely close to "disdain for the commoners."



I didn't either.


----------



## LynnW

Pat H said:


> I had read that also. However, I flew on Allegiant for the first time last week and got precheck bothy ways. Go figure. Maybe they think I'm too old to cause trouble?



That's funny Pat! I guess that's what they think about us too because the last 3 times we have flown we got in the precheck line. Hope it happens again tomorrow.

Lynn


----------



## LisaRex

Luanne said:


> I didn't either.



Me, neither.  Quite the opposite.  

I guess some people just don't understand the concept of "pre-screening."  It doesn't make any sense to force folks who've gone through a rigorous pre-screening process to have to endure a less exhaustive screening at the airport. It's akin to a cop demanding that someone who's just had their blood drawn for drug testing then submit to a breathalyzer test. Or demanding that your heart surgeon produce his high school diploma.


----------



## ronparise

DeniseM said:


> Let's back this up:
> 
> Ron - When you get your boarding pass - it is marked "pre-check."  You are one of the lucky passengers who are chosen randomly for pre-check.  (This happens all the time - this isn't made up - I get it about half the time.)
> 
> When you go through security, the agent directs you to the Pre-check Line, which is very short.
> 
> Then someone in the regular line starts screaming at you to get back in line - you ignore her  and get in the short line, but she keeps screaming at you.
> 
> Everyone is staring at her, and you.
> 
> How benevolent do you feel now?





That would make me feel like crap because she would be right> Id probably take my place in the back of the line


----------



## ronparise

LisaRex said:


> Me, neither.  Quite the opposite.
> 
> I guess some people just don't understand the concept of "pre-screening."  It doesn't make any sense to force folks who've gone through a rigorous pre-screening process to have to endure a less exhaustive screening at the airport. It's akin to a cop demanding that someone who's just had their blood drawn for drug testing then submit to a breathalyzer test. Or demanding that your heart surgeon produce his high school diploma.



I know I dont understand, and thats the point I think, we in-frequent travelers dont know all this stuff.  I didnt see where the op had already been subjected to a more rigorous screening  and Im sure the melt down lady didnt either.


----------



## DeniseM

ronparise said:


> That would make me feel like crap because she would be right> Id probably take my place in the back of the line



Then the TSA very firmly points at the line you are supposed to be in and says , "Sir, please go to the line that I directed you to."

When you don't move, he pulls you out for the "special treatment," because your behavior is suspicious.  

Then, he puts you in a room with the crazy woman, who is now about to physically attack you.

By this time, your wife has gone through the Pre-check line, and is going to kill you if and when you ever get out.  

You're right - you shouldn't fly!  :rofl:


----------



## CO skier

mav said:


> Sorry to vent, but very curious but has this happened to you? My husband and I do fly a lot and 97% is overseas.



I have an appreciation for Steven Wright's sense of humor.  One of his quips is, "42.7 percent of all statistics are made up on the spot."  (I am reasonably certain he just made that up).

I hear made-up statistics presented as fact in the media all the time (I am particularly sensitive to the science related bs statistics).

With that in mind, and considering the fact that it is impossible to take less than 1 flight if flying at all, to achieve flying 97% of the time overseas and rounding down in your favor, you would have to fly overseas at least 33 times per year.

Do you really have 33 or more overseas flights per year?

If you had two domestic flights per year, you would need 66 overseas flights to maintain your 97% average.


----------



## sfwilshire

ronparise said:


> you fly a lot and know all the rules> I dont fly much and dont  know what a "global entry" is, but it sounds like some special benefit for special people like yourself
> 
> That person in the line could have been me. I find flying a terrible degrading experience, Just yesterday I did fly and I was shocked that us common people have to pay and extra $25 to have them check our bags  (The guy seemed surprised that I aked how much the pay toilets on the plan were)  Then I had to stand in line to be searched, (we common people had to remove our shoes and belts and watch you special people cut the line. I dont like that crap either.
> 
> 
> 
> The lady that spoke up when you were there spoke for a lot of us



I usually get TSA Pre-check due to frequent flyer status. I get to keep my shoes on, leave my computer in the bag, and generally have a shorter line. Sometimes I don' t get Pre-check and I'm disappointed, but I wait patiently in the "regular" line. It is hard for me to feel guilty for a little break, earned by flying somewhere nearly every week. My flight history suggests I am a low security risk, so why shouldn't I help speed up the line by going through a Pre-check line? It makes it faster for everyone.

Sheila


----------



## "Roger"

I am a bit amazed by this whole thread. At one time there were loud and frequent complaints about the long lines at airports to pass security and the fact that everyone, no matter how safe, had to go through the same screening.  The TSA sets up a program to help identify passengers who are deemed safer risks and shorten lines and now they are criticized for it and passengers who take advantage of the program are called snooty.  Sometimes you just can't win.


----------



## SmithOp

raygo123 said:


> Didn't Hitler have similar rules?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk





Hah! Godwins Law!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law

What a boring world this would be if we all thought alike, people need to let go of the petty and celebrate diversity.  I had a recent lunch discussion on the political candidates and at the end we all agreed to disagree, how refreshing.


----------



## geekette

LisaRex said:


> Me, neither.  Quite the opposite.
> 
> I guess some people just don't understand the concept of "pre-screening."  It doesn't make any sense to force folks who've gone through a rigorous pre-screening process to have to endure a less exhaustive screening at the airport. It's akin to a cop demanding that someone who's just had their blood drawn for drug testing then submit to a breathalyzer test. Or demanding that your heart surgeon produce his high school diploma.



I think your analogies are way off.  

A person that has been thoroughly screened could still bring prohibited items on this trip or the next, there is no Guarantee they will always be law abiding, let alone sane.  

However, I believe in the probability of law abiding folks continuing to be law abiding.  But it doesn't mean that they couldn't change before their next flight.  A nasty divorce or terminal diagnosis can change a person.  

It makes sense to me to offer people this shortcut and I'm glad it does expire so they would get rescreened next time (presumably less thoroughly since there is zero chance your history as of last deep screen changed).

I tend to stay out of other people's business, I'm in the line I should be in, what's to care what other people are doing?  If it's a problem, I will let the people in charge of the place handle it.


----------



## geekette

davidvel said:


> Funny how everyone's perspective is different. I didn't see anything in the OP that reflected _disdain_.
> 
> After re-reading it a few times straining to see it, I still don't see anything remotely close to "disdain for the commoners."



No, not at all.  I think OP was bewildered by the behavior of the screaming lady, plain and simple, and wanted to know if anyone else experienced it.  

This is a good thread for educational purposes as clearly we didn't all know these precheck "subscriptions" exist, and we're more travel prone than the masses, so good chance the rare-flying public has no idea and I think screaming lady was one of those.  Probably stressed and feeling cheated when others got to avoid her line.  She just didn't know.  Ignorance isn't a crime, but exhibiting bad behavior such as she did could get her arrested in an airport.  Just from the description, I wouldn't want her on my flight, as there might be a meltdown when she finds they do not serve her favorite soft drink.


----------



## LisaRex

geekette said:


> I think your analogies are way off.
> 
> A person that has been thoroughly screened could still bring prohibited items on this trip or the next...



Um, you do know that people with TSA pre-check don't get to skip screening, right?  They still have to put their bags through the x-ray machine, they can still have their bags taken to the side and searched if it appears a prohibited item is present, and they can and will have that item confiscated. If a body scanner is being used, they still need to walk through it.  For the $85, they just get to use an expedited line, and they get to keep on their shoes, belts, and coats.  If they have a laptop, they can keep it in the bag instead of taking it out.  Big woop. 

International travelers with Global Entry, on the other hand, get to skip the long lines at Customs and instead use a touch-screen kiosk when re-entering the United States.  In other words, they get to bypass the part where an agent calls each passenger up to his desk to scan and inspect their passport, to compare the passport photo with the person standing in front of him, and maybe to ask a few questions to verify their identity or ask what they were doing in that other country. It's a very low level screening.  However, it takes FOREVER because it takes 45 seconds to 2 minutes per passenger (assuming no complications), and those same agents service multiple airlines.  Note that there is no bag inspection at the Customs desk.  

GE holders get to bypass THAT line because they've taken the time and trouble to submit to a more stringent screening AHEAD OF TIME.  Saving them time and you time, too, because it's one less person in the huge queue!


----------



## geekette

LisaRex said:


> Um, you do know that people with TSA pre-check don't get to skip screening, right?  They still have to put their bags through the x-ray machine, they can still have their bags taken to the side and searched if it appears a prohibited item is present, and they can and will have that item confiscated. If a body scanner is being used, they still need to walk through it.  For the $85, they just get to use an expedited line, and they get to keep on their shoes, belts, and coats.  If they have a laptop, they can keep it in the bag instead of taking it out.  Big woop.
> 
> International travelers with Global Entry, on the other hand, get to skip the long lines at Customs and instead use a touch-screen kiosk when re-entering the United States.  In other words, they get to bypass the part where an agent calls each passenger up to his desk to scan and inspect their passport, to compare the passport photo with the person standing in front of him, and maybe to ask a few questions to verify their identity or ask what they were doing in that other country. It's a very low level screening.  However, it takes FOREVER because it takes 45 seconds to 2 minutes per passenger (assuming no complications), and those same agents service multiple airlines.  Note that there is no bag inspection at the Customs desk.
> 
> GE holders get to bypass THAT line because they've taken the time and trouble to submit to a more stringent screening AHEAD OF TIME.  Saving them time and you time, too, because it's one less person in the huge queue!


No, I don't fly often, I would not know or have seen the difference.   My point was that your blood alky example tested a person within minutes, this program grants you some privilege for a year.  A person has a long time to  commit some behavior within a years' time that gets next application rejected vs getting slighlty less drunk in minutes without any behavior at all, just passage of time.  I don't know what they're looking for, but potentially a drunk driving arrest could prevent renewal of the program, but that wouldn't be immediate (minutes like the BAC test) it would be at renewal time, as much as 11 months + later.  

I didn't think the analogy fit, that's all.  I really don't have a horse in this race as I won't be paying extra to skip lines on the rare times I fly so won't be looking deeply into the requirements for it to be granted or under what circumstances renewal is not granted.  I am, however, deeply curious as to how the request might be rejected.


----------



## Luanne

LisaRex said:


> Um, you do know that people with TSA pre-check don't get to skip screening, right?  They still have to put their bags through the x-ray machine, they can still have their bags taken to the side and searched if it appears a prohibited item is present, and they can and will have that item confiscated. If a body scanner is being used, they still need to walk through it.  For the $85, they just get to use an expedited line, and they get to keep on their shoes, belts, and coats.  If they have a laptop, they can keep it in the bag instead of taking it out.  Big woop.



On a recent trip from Kansas City home to Albuquerque I went through the PreCheck line, then "dinged" when I went through the scanner.  I'm thinking it's a rivet on my jeans.  They swabbed my hands, and it showed explosives.  Yeah, right.  Dh thinks it was something I picked up at my sister's house as my bil is a landscaper and there are probably nitrates all over their place. Anyway, I got the full pat down, had to take my shoes off, and my stuff went through the scanner again.



> International travelers with Global Entry, on the other hand, get to skip the long lines at Customs and instead use a touch-screen kiosk when re-entering the United States.  In other words, they get to bypass the part where an agent calls each passenger up to his desk to scan and inspect their passport, to compare the passport photo with the person standing in front of him, and maybe to ask a few questions to verify their identity or ask what they were doing in that other country. It's a very low level screening.  However, it takes FOREVER because it takes 45 seconds to 2 minutes per passenger (assuming no complications), and those same agents service multiple airlines.  Note that there is no bag inspection at the Customs desk.
> 
> GE holders get to bypass THAT line because they've taken the time and trouble to submit to a more stringent screening AHEAD OF TIME.  Saving them time and you time, too, because it's one less person in the huge queue!



And even with Global Entry you still have to talk to the Customs Agent at the end.


----------



## Luanne

geekette said:


> No, I don't fly often, I would not know or have seen the difference.   My point was that your blood alky example tested a person within minutes, this program grants you some privilege for a year.



Actually it's good for 5 years.


----------



## "Roger"

LisaRex said:


> Um, you do know that people with TSA pre-check don't get to skip screening, right?  They still have to put their bags through the x-ray machine, they can still have their bags taken to the side and searched if it appears a prohibited item is present, and they can and will have that item confiscated. If a body scanner is being used, they still need to walk through it.  For the $85, they just get to use an expedited line, and they get to keep on their shoes, belts, and coats.  If they have a laptop, they can keep it in the bag instead of taking it out.  Big woop...


Also, randomly you can still be pulled aside and be sent through the whirly-gig (the full body scanner). Actually, my wife has to go through that every time in that she has had a hip replacement. Still faster to be pre-checked in that she gets to that point much faster.


----------



## ronparise

davidvel said:


> Funny how everyone's perspective is different. I didn't see anything in the OP that reflected _disdain_.
> 
> After re-reading it a few times straining to see it, I still don't see anything remotely close to "disdain for the commoners."



the title of the thread says it all:

 Whats wrong with people? Does this happen to anyone else?


The clear implication is that there is something _wrong_ with the person that had the meltdown


----------



## Luanne

ronparise said:


> the title of the thread says it all:
> 
> Whats wrong with people? Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> 
> The clear implication is that there is something _wrong_ with the person that had the meltdown



You think it's okay for someone to have a meltdown and start screaming at other people?  Yes, I think there is something "wrong".


----------



## DeniseM

Luanne said:


> You think it's okay for someone to have a meltdown and start screaming at other people?  Yes, I think there is something "wrong".



Not only that, but it's a really foolish way to behave in an airport - people have been arrested for less.


----------



## Mairesean

Global Entry and TSA are paid services.  It's not our fault you don't travel a lot and know the rules.  Instead of yelling and "speaking for all of you" as you say... she should have, as an employee, explained to all of you... these folks have paid for a special service.  just sayin


----------



## Luanne

Mairesean said:


> Global Entry and TSA are paid services.  It's not our fault you don't travel a lot and know the rules.  Instead of yelling and "speaking for all of you" as you say... she should have, as an employee, explained to all of you... these folks have paid for a special service.  just sayin



I'm confused. Who is the "she" you are referring to.  In the original post I don't think there was any reference to an employee yelling, just another woman in line.


----------



## Bwolf

geekette said:


> I wouldn't want her on my flight, as there might be a meltdown when she finds they do not serve her favorite soft drink.



I'd buy her several "adult" beverages if she were on my flight.


----------



## Luanne

Not relevant.


----------



## csxjohn

ronparise said:


> the title of the thread says it all:
> 
> Whats wrong with people? Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> 
> The clear implication is that there is something _wrong_ with the person that had the meltdown



Nice to have you back Ron, your TUG acct got hacked yesterday and someone was posting some wild comments using your name.


----------



## presley

Mav, there are crazy people everywhere. You just have to let it roll of your back. I usually feel sorry for people like that because they probably cannot read and obviously have some type of severe stress going on. It's up to the airport security to keep people like that in line and it wouldn't be worth my time to point to a sign or acknowledge their psychotic behavior in any way. You did the right thing to keep walking and ignoring. I feel sorry for whatever traveling companions were with her (if there were any).


----------



## mav

Hi Ron,
    I don't like to burst your bubble, but the only time I fly business class is when I use one of the system wides I get for flying over 100,000 in a year. I got 6 last year and then I think another 2 when I went over 150,000 miles that same year. They are good for 1 way, so you need 2 for a round trip. Even then its not free just an upgrade from economy class to business if you book  a w class or more. I am VERY happy with the FREE extra leg room I get because I'm a 1k from flying over 100, 000 miles a year.  There you have it. I am on very long hauls in economy, same as you, only my extra legroom is free. I always buy the cheapest ticket unless I am going to use a system wide for a leg, they I buy a w class.  I have purchased extremely cheap seats in and out of Middle Eastern countries and Europe  connecting  thru  Dubai,  and I mean round trip in the $700 to $800 dollar range.  Just about all of our connections are thru London, Dubai, Kuwait, Germany, Switzerland , Turkey, and Amsterdam. Some flights have 2 to 3 connections, and can be tiresome. EASY access back into and out  of the USA for $100 for 5 years is a very welcome price and relief for me  that helps with the rest of it.  My husband and I have seen amazing sights, met beautiful, welcoming, and  friendly  people because of all that goes with this wild travel life we are now living . And our memories are absolutely priceless. I have met people and seen places I'll never forget.  Especially the people.  
   As I was wondering when I first posted, why would someone scream at anybody like that? I AM actually curious if it has happened to others who have global entry. We have mismatched luggage, and yes, my favorite store is Kmart , but we are always neat and tidy even if we are not in designer clothes.  As I also mentioned in my original post this has happened more then once to us, though not as loud.  This woman was off the charts angry.  
    I'm glad for the person who signed up for global entry after reading this thread . I think it wes Beaglemom but I can't remember.  It is a wonderful thing to have and in this age of travel nightmares in the skies anything to make the trip a little easier is a blessing.


----------



## Beaglemom3

mav said:


> Hi Ron,
> I don't like to burst your bubble, but the only time I fly business class is when I use one of the system wides I get for flying over 100,000 in a year. I got 6 last year and then I think another 2 when I went over 150,000 miles that same year. They are good for 1 way, so you need 2 for a round trip. Even then its not free just an upgrade from economy class to business if you book  a w class or more. I am VERY happy with the FREE extra leg room I get because I'm a 1k from flying over 100, 000 miles a year.  There you have it. I am on very long hauls in economy, same as you, only my extra legroom is free. I always buy the cheapest ticket unless I am going to use a system wide for a leg, they I buy a w class.  I have purchased extremely cheap seats in and out of Middle Eastern countries and Europe  connecting  thru  Dubai,  and I mean round trip in the $700 to $800 dollar range.  Just about all of our connections are thru London, Dubai, Kuwait, Germany, Switzerland , Turkey, and Amsterdam. Some flights have 2 to 3 connections, and can be tiresome. EASY access back into and out  of the USA for $100 for 5 years is a very welcome price and relief for me  that helps with the rest of it.  My husband and I have seen amazing sights, met beautiful, welcoming, and  friendly  people because of all that goes with this wild travel life we are now living . And our memories are absolutely priceless. I have met people and seen places I'll never forget.  Especially the people.
> As I was wondering when I first posted, why would someone scream at anybody like that? I AM actually curious if it has happened to others who have global entry. We have mismatched luggage, and yes, my favorite store is Kmart , but we are always neat and tidy even if we are not in designer clothes.  As I also mentioned in my original post this has happened more then once to us, though not as loud.  This woman was off the charts angry.
> I'm glad for the person who signed up for global entry after reading this thread . I think it wes Beaglemom but I can't remember.  It is a wonderful thing to have and in this age of travel nightmares in the skies anything to make the trip a little easier is a blessing.



  Good post and yes, it was me.


----------



## ronparise

Luanne said:


> You think it's okay for someone to have a meltdown and start screaming at other people?  Yes, I think there is something "wrong".



she says with distain


----------



## ronparise

mav said:


> Hi Ron,
> I don't like to burst your bubble, but the only time I fly business class is when I use one of the system wides I get for flying over 100,000 in a year. I got 6 last year and then I think another 2 when I went over 150,000 miles that same year. They are good for 1 way, so you need 2 for a round trip. Even then its not free just an upgrade from economy class to business if you book  a w class or more. I am VERY happy with the FREE extra leg room I get because I'm a 1k from flying over 100, 000 miles a year.  There you have it. I am on very long hauls in economy, same as you, only my extra legroom is free. I always buy the cheapest ticket unless I am going to use a system wide for a leg, they I buy a w class.  I have purchased extremely cheap seats in and out of Middle Eastern countries and Europe  connecting  thru  Dubai,  and I mean round trip in the $700 to $800 dollar range.  Just about all of our connections are thru London, Dubai, Kuwait, Germany, Switzerland , Turkey, and Amsterdam. Some flights have 2 to 3 connections, and can be tiresome. EASY access back into and out  of the USA for $100 for 5 years is a very welcome price and relief for me  that helps with the rest of it.  My husband and I have seen amazing sights, met beautiful, welcoming, and  friendly  people because of all that goes with this wild travel life we are now living . And our memories are absolutely priceless. I have met people and seen places I'll never forget.  Especially the people.
> As I was wondering when I first posted, why would someone scream at anybody like that? I AM actually curious if it has happened to others who have global entry. We have mismatched luggage, and yes, my favorite store is Kmart , but we are always neat and tidy even if we are not in designer clothes.  As I also mentioned in my original post this has happened more then once to us, though not as loud.  This woman was off the charts angry.
> I'm glad for the person who signed up for global entry after reading this thread . I think it wes Beaglemom but I can't remember.  It is a wonderful thing to have and in this age of travel nightmares in the skies anything to make the trip a little easier is a blessing.



I dont understand this post or why it was directed at me. 

You clearly fly a lot and know the ropes, and I dont and I suspect neither does the person that had the meltdown.. The problem is not that you use that knowledge to your advantage The problem is that many folks like me have no idea how to play the game. and some of us have already had a bad day before being subjected to airport procedures.

Im not saying the the person that had the meltdown is right about anything, Im saying that I understand their reaction to what they saw and I think they deserve a little sympathy. A question was asked in the original post, specifically, whats wrong with people?  Ive been trying to provide an answer


----------



## DeniseM

Ron - you deserve an academy award for your trolling in this thread.

Bravo!  



> In Internet slang, a troll (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people, by posting inflammatory,[1] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[2] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion,[3] *often for their own amusement.*


----------



## ronparise

DeniseM said:


> Ron - you deserve an academy award for your trolling in this thread.
> 
> Bravo!



No trolling Denise. and please dont dismiss the way I feel about this


----------



## DeniseM

ronparise said:


> No trolling Denise. and please dont dismiss the way I feel about this



Too late for that - you made too many silly comments early in the thread to pull it off now.


----------



## Luanne

ronparise said:


> she says with distain



No, she says with reason.  There was nothing disdainful about my post.

Tell me you really don't think there is something wrong when someone in a public place, especially in an airport as Denise said where you could be hauled off for something like that, is okay.

I'm done, I think you're having fun stirring the pot.


----------



## Gaozhen

ronparise said:


> No trolling Denise. and please dont dismiss the way I feel about this



Sorry Ron, it's clear you feel strongly, but it's also hard not to dismiss when your "feelings" also include comments about purposefully assaulting passengers just because you "feel" they look down on you.


----------



## ronparise

Gaozhen said:


> Sorry Ron, it's clear you feel strongly, but it's also hard not to dismiss when your "feelings" also include comments about purposefully assaulting passengers just because you "feel" they look down on you.



Are you talking about the bag bump?  I dont see an accidental bump as a deliberate assult. Its like rush our on a New York subway.. toes get stepped on

and as far as dismissing the feelings of others, Thats what started this thread, , "whats wrong with people?"


----------



## ronparise

Luanne said:


> No, she says with reason.  There was nothing disdainful about my post.
> 
> Tell me you really don't think there is something wrong when someone in a public place, especially in an airport as Denise said where you could be hauled off for something like that, is okay.
> 
> I'm done, I think you're having fun stirring the pot.



Its completely wrong.and  I never said its ok. and absolutely haul her off to jail, A night in the drunk tank ought to straighten her out. Maybe even a public floging.   She certainly deserves it, 

All Im saying is, I understand her pain..


----------



## ronparise

DeniseM said:


> Too late for that - you made too many silly comments early in the thread to pull it off now.



Im not going back to correct what you see as silly. All Im trying to say is that I understand the pain described in the original post


----------



## Talent312

It wouldn't be above me to turn around and give the complainant stuck in line a certain hand-gesture.

When you're in a long line of cars at a toll-booth, and other cars in the "electronic-pass-yahoo!" lane go whizzing past you. You just know that they're thinking, "Look at those cows. So long, suckers!" ... But now that I've got a pass, I get to do that, too.  
.


----------



## SMHarman

ronparise said:


> Denise I dont resent anyone, , I just think the airlines should treat all their customers with the same respect.(not benefits, but respect)  I dont think thats something I should have to pay for.
> 
> First class doesnt bother me, as I knowits  a benefit that folks pay extra for, I dont need a wide seat, and the leg room in the back is just enough for me so I dont buy it.  But the important thing (to me) is I get just as much respect at the back of the plane as they do in the front, so Im not bothered
> 
> And the folks in the priority line to board are all in wheel chairs or have little kids,,, I dont envy them at all> In fact I usually try to be the last guy to board, Id rather sit in the airport than in the plane waiting to take off.


Ron, this is not the airline it is the TSA and INS.


----------



## SMHarman

ronparise said:


> Absolutely right, I havent ever flown first class, Its hard for them to pretend the rest of us dont exist, as we all have to walk past them on the way to the back of the bus.  I usually bump a few of them with my bag as I pass through and I dont say excuse me as clearly they would like to pretend we dont exist.  <>and  as it happens I never have to fart, except as Im passing through


Those in the front subsidise your cheap seats in the back. It's democracy at work.


----------



## SMHarman

PigsDad said:


> Yeah, I know exactly how you feel.  Whenever I walk past an old geezer, I purposefully lean in with my shoulder and knock them on the ground.  After all, they are receiving a monthly social security check and I'm not.
> 
> I'm sure that you "understand that" behavior.
> 
> Kurt


Yep and complaining about the cost of their. 2% SS contributions to get that check. I'm paying way more and the size of my check or age I can claim it will be changed ' for solvency'  

Let's take money from current recipient's they never paid enough in


----------



## ronparise

SMHarman said:


> Ron, this is not the airline it is the TSA and INS.



Its all part of the same  experience.  Ill have to go through again next week


----------



## Ty1on

SMHarman said:


> Those in the front subsidise your cheap seats in the back. It's democracy at work.



Yes, the ones who yelled at me for trying to take my quarter out of the cup once I got through the metal detector.  They had to run it through the scanner.

They had to run my TWENTY FIVE CENT COIN through the scanner for security purposes.


----------



## SMHarman

Ty1on said:


> Yes, the ones who yelled at me for trying to take my quarter out of the cup once I got through the metal detector.  They had to run it through the scanner.
> 
> They had to run my TWENTY FIVE CENT COIN through the scanner for security purposes.


You are getting your replies mixed up. My comment was that those in first subsidise your coach seat. 

What that has to do with scanners and quarters I am not sure.


----------



## ronparise

SMHarman said:


> Those in the front subsidise your cheap seats in the back. It's democracy at work.



I understand.  and thank you


----------



## Ty1on

SMHarman said:


> You are getting your replies mixed up. My comment was that those in first subsidise your coach seat.
> 
> What that has to do with scanners and quarters I am not sure.



Was trying to reply to the post above that.  Either I hit the wrong reply button or there was TUG magic at work.  Probably the former.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I travel frequently for work and for pleasure.  Any ability to circumvent the waiting time is appreciated.  I pay for that right, by the amount that I fly and receiving higher levels of FF status, by paying for Global Entry and NEXUS (Canadian version of GE), by having Hotel status.  Every little bit of time I can save at the airport is worth it for me, given the frequency of my visits.  

I too was at Dulles on Saturday.  There was virtually NO one in Global Entry when I came strolling through.  There were people at the post luggage pickup, but I just walk were I am do go.  Having head phones on helps, I can ignore more people that way.  

I didn't encounter any screaming people, but I have seen the glare from people when I get picked next instead of them. 

Oh well, I pay for my privileges by sitting on a plane, staying in a hotel or paying for Global Entry.  Not going to feel bad about it.


----------



## raygo123

ronparise said:


> Are you talking about the bag bump?  I dont see an accidental bump as a deliberate assult. Its like rush our on a New York subway.. toes get stepped on
> 
> and as far as dismissing the feelings of others, Thats what started this thread, , "whats wrong with people?"


I have bumped a person in first class,accidentally of course.  I feel bad, but as I walk away,  I cannot help but think of why do they, them, get on first?  I now have to climb over them, much more efficient to board back to front.  That goes all the way back to the Bible, something about the first shall be last?   Anyway in a terrible way, I feel somewhat gratified  and I feel bad again.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on

raygo123 said:


> I have bumped a person in first class,accidentally of course.  I feel bad, but as I walk away,  I cannot help but think of why do they, them, get on first?  I now have to climb over them, much more efficient to board back to front.  That goes all the way back to the Bible, something about the first shall be last?   Anyway in a terrible way, I feel somewhat gratified  and I feel bad again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



Someone patented a boarding scheme where there is entry from both the back and the front.  Brilliant, if you ask me, but it would require altering jetways to be useful.


----------



## raygo123

Ty1on said:


> Someone patented a boarding scheme where there is entry from both the back and the front.  Brilliant, if you ask me, but it would require altering jetways to be useful.


Not if you don't permit handicapped people fly anymore.  Just go back to walking out to the plane and up the steps.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on

raygo123 said:


> Not if you don't permit handicapped people fly anymore.  Just go back to walking out to the plane and up the steps.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk



If I recall, there are also security and passenger comfort reasons for the jetways.....


----------



## raygo123

Ty1on said:


> If I recall, there are also security and passenger comfort reasons for the jetways.....


Comfort, we don't need any more stinkin comfort!  

Walk more that's the new mantra.  100 steps and all that bs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

I split the _Credit Card Rental Car Insurance_ posts off into a separate thread - also here in the travel forum.


----------



## raygo123

I guess some woman flipped out today at a NY airport 
Screaming where's the plane!  9pm flight turned into a 9 am flight.  She, and her two kids were on their way to catch a Disney cruise.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrockStar

Ron, I travel for work sometimes and when its military or government, I sometimes get precheck. I know what its like to be o your line and wait but really enjoy the TSA precheck when I can . Don't hate the people in the global line or precheck they usually are doing a great service to our county or an other Allies country. Al


----------



## Born2Travel

In some places the TSA pre-check line is longer than the regular line now.  (we haven't experienced this, but I have heard it)   They are really trying to push this now - at least in our area.  I sure hope they add more TSA lines to compensate.


----------



## Pedro

Born2Travel said:


> In some places the TSA pre-check line is longer than the regular line now. (we haven't experienced this, but I have heard it) They are really trying to push this now - at least in our area. I sure hope they add more TSA lines to compensate.



In the occasional occurrence when the TSA line is longer, it still moves faster.  You don't have to take your shoes off, the computer out of the bag, or the liquids (<100 mL).


----------



## DeniseM

There was a lot of good Global Entry/Pre-check info. in this thread (which was getting really long) so I split it off into a separate thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=241566


----------



## atom

LisaRex said:


> TSA has the ability to randomly assign TSA pre-checks to anyone who is not on the watch list. Sounds like you were the recipient of this, but your companion was not.  (If the FBI did background checks on all passengers, I daresay the price of the ticket would be much higher, and we'd have to book our flights a year in advance.)


Actually, to promote TSA Pre, airlines are allowed to assign TSA Pre to passengers they deem low risk.  Sometimes you will get it and sometimes not.  I heard there is a limit per flight.  Airlines probably use their frequent fliers as a screening tool.  The earlier you print your boarding pass, the more likelihood of you getting it also, as there is a limit.

There is a Customs app, for several airports, called Mobile Passport.  You basically complete your customs form, on your phone, while taxiing to the gate and present your phone, with code displayed, to the immigration agent and you are on your way.  It operates like Global Entry, as you skip the line, but no fee.  I haven't used it yet, but a friend does.  LAX has kiosks for you to use instead of your smartphone.


----------



## tarahsu

*Global Entry*

I have Global Entry as it comes with TSA Precheck and helps a great deal when you are flying for work.

I have to say though, not everyone can get TSA PreCheck or Global Entry even if they do apply because if you have anything in your background or have been pulled over by customs for bringing something in that you weren't supposed to, they can deny you Global Entry.

I used Global Entry in January when returning from Hong Kong at LAX and I was in the very long line as Global Entry is not clearly marked.  Luckily a guy saw me with the piece of paper and directed me.  

Last month coming back from Geneva via Atlanta, they had everyone logging into the Global Entry computers so I am not sure what that is all about.


----------



## bjones9942

It always seems that what starts out as a reasonable time between connecting flights turns into an OMG - I'm going to miss my flight!  Planes arriving late causing late boarding and take-off, problems on the plane requiring a mechanic, ... happens too often.  Global Entry has saved my butt on a few occasions.

Coming back from Mexico in July the guy in the seat next to me had the same flight to connect to as I did.  Of course, we had something requiring a mechanic to sign off on, and left about 30 minutes late.  While he RAN after getting off the plane, I walked (quickly).  I got to the gate 15 minutes before he did.  We both made the flight thankfully, but the flight attendant told me there were some who didn't.

Global Entry was the best $100 I've ever spent for my travelling pleasure.


----------



## sherrycanon

I have done the same where I were in your place. I would have ignored here and just moved on.


----------

